# 1/18/10 Pickens, Sikes, and Beach Reports



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Konz and I got out to Pickens about 6:50 with a ton of shrimp and high hopes. Perfect weather, perfect time, etc. We got out there and there were a few already fishing. Right as we were getting set up, a guy pulled in a ~18" sheepie. Unfortunately, that was the last keeper we saw (2 undersized were caught), so we left. However, the thing that finally pushed us into leaving were the crowds coming. With half the end of the pier open, some dude parked on top of my rod, turned 45* right, cast over it, and then jerked it into my line. He gave me a look like, "Get the heck outta my way." We were tired of Pickens anyway, so we were on the move. :banghead

Started stopping at beach spots around 11:00. The water was the muddiest that Ray or I had ever seen, so Plan B was out. The only way to describe it would be like watching a massive diarrhea dump get flushed down the toilet :sick

Plan C was Bob Sikes on the GB side. There were about 10 people there and everyone said there were no bites since the early AM. We proved that true and enjoyed the sun until about 1:30. 61* and sun was nice, but the chick in a bikini sunbathing on the bridge must have Spring Fever something fierce.

Only a couple nibbles the entire day, but it was a nice day. Better luck next time.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

did you at least take a picture of the chick with spring fever.....?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report guys..The tides are kinda messed up as is the water like yall said..I have been weighing my options for tommorrow..Water should be starting to clear a little..Shoot me a PM if yall are headed out tommorrow


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *BIGRIGZ (1/18/2010)*did you at least take a picture of the chick with spring fever.....?


Naw, that might have been a little awkwardsince her boyfriend was there fishing.She was decent lookin though.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe its going to clear up by next weekend, I still need to load up on more bonita for the bait freezer.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I wished I had seen you guys out there.The sheepies were biting but not on fire.I managed 10 of them.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (1/18/2010)*I wished I had seen you guys out there.The sheepies were biting but not on fire.I managed 10 of them.


Which side were you on? We were on GB side and not a single person on that entire side (I walked the whole thing) had a bite at any time during the day. I don't think I lost a single shrimp to even a pigfish there.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I was on the GB side near the end wearing a camo coat and had a pier cart with me.Nobody asked me if I was catching anything.Guess the camo worked


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

You guys shouldn't have let that chocolate milk fool ya. Me and my bro hit this afternoon and tore the drum up! The post and pics are coming soon under surf fishing section. We had about an hour or so of literally none stop action. I almost pulled.my hamstring muscle running to set hooks. It was crazy!!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (1/18/2010)*I was on the GB side near the end wearing a camo coat and had a pier cart with me.Nobody asked me if I was catching anything.Guess the camo worked


What time where you there? When I walked down to the end, there was a guy in a camo coat wearing a blue hat (if I remember right) and I said, "Nothing biting today, eh?" The man replied with a nod for "no." That was the only personanywhere nearthe end when I walked it around 1:00pm. We didn't leave Pickens until like 11:00.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *onemorecast (1/18/2010)*You guys shouldn't have let that chocolate milk fool ya. Me and my bro hit this afternoon and tore the drum up! The post and pics are coming soon under surf fishing section. We had about an hour or so of literally none stop action. I almost pulled.my hamstring muscle running to set hooks. It was crazy!!


:banghead That's what I get for listening to Ray I guess. oke He talked us out of fishing in the muddy water...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *covertfisherman (1/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *onemorecast (1/18/2010)*You guys shouldn't have let that chocolate milk fool ya. Me and my bro hit this afternoon and tore the drum up! The post and pics are coming soon under surf fishing section. We had about an hour or so of literally none stop action. I almost pulled.my hamstring muscle running to set hooks. It was crazy!!
> ...


 Trust me it was a suprise to us we caught anything under those conditions!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope fishin picks up soon. It sounds like the guy on the pickens needed you to start "gotcha fishin".


----------

